#  , :    3  (9 ) 2012.

## .

*,* *             3  (9 ) 2012 .*.        . 

*    !*

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2012    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

CENTER]* 1.  * [/CENTER]

*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !.

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     22  (.. 20  ).     25 . 

5.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

6.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

7.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%      .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     22  (.. 20  ).     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !.

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    22  (.. 20  ).    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   15 .     .    9   !.

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.       - 15 .    .       !

----------

()   (    10.07.2007  62)   .   ,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## boomer_74

-  "     25 "

----------


## Marrry

, .     ,     .      ,     .        (, )?
 !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Marrry

> 


   . 80, , 2.:         ()   ,                ,   ,       ,  ,     .
?

----------


## Andyko

*Marrry*,            ,

----------

.    30 ?   31?

----------


## .

30      .

----------

, ,   2013       , ?             ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


.

----------


## Lubavlad

!
 . 
   ()      ,       1 ,   .       ,      . ,     6%,      25 ,     3   /       ,   ,  ..      , ..   ,       ? *  3     ?* 
   .

----------


## Andyko

;
      -

----------

?

----------


## Andyko



----------

[  [/QUOTE]

              ,      50% ...  ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## lenski

,   (-)  2 .   ,   3 .    ,    ?        ,       , ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## lenamal

3-4 ?

----------


## .

1  2 ,    ,  ...

----------


## ˸

> -  "     25 "


,   ...

      .    .  -     )

----------


## Xanderella

6%,     6%  3 . (   ).

   ,   .   ??? -  6%   -   ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:      ,

----------


## Xanderella

?    ?

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,     ,   . , , ,  .    .

----------


## Lydakonst

.  .         ?    .

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B8%D0%BA%D0%B8

----------


## Xanderella

> *Xanderella*,     ,   . , , ,  .    .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/yar/013.htm
  , ?

----------


## .



----------

1  2 - 2012 .        .       .     ,   ,    . , ,   ,        .       .     .         ?

----------


## .

**,     3 .       , ,  .        .

----------


## _84

,   .    5 .    .      5 .    ?     5       .      ,    ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## gardist

> 6%            .


 !
 ,   xls  (http://www.klerk.ru/blank/190046/),    III  =38190 ,      III =2266,     =1145,7 .       (http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/)   =25 .
 ???

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## gardist

> 


  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


     (-6) ,         50% ,            .  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ???


25 .  :yes:

----------


## gardist

> (-6) ,         50% ,            .  .


    ,  xls       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  xls       ?


, . 



> xls


   50% ,      .

----------


## .

*gardist*,      ?   ,    .       :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


  -.       ,    . ..  ,   ,    . (,   )

----------


## gardist

> , .


!  :Smilie:        !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,  ,  ,   .   .     ,

----------


## Glawbuch

*.*,      , .  :Big Grin:   ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gardist

> gardist,      ?   ,    .


   ,        :Wink: )

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## Vinomor

,        .     .    ,    -      ?     20,       .     ,                 .          -   ?     , -   .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Vinomor

+    .  !!!    ,     -       ,    .               ?

----------


## .



----------

,  ,  /   ,  /  ,           ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

-4()

----------


## Albina85

! -   6%.          ?  ,     .      6%?     ?

----------


## .

/?
-4      https://service.nalog.ru/.

----------


## -

:Confused:  
** 
     (       -     ) .... , ,     ,    !
  .... :

_ 4- 
       1 (    )   2 (      )??!_  ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## 77

.     ,      : 

 -4           .        ,          .      02.10.2012  15-03-11/07-12612       9  2012  (  15 )   .

      10   -4        .      ,      .

      ?    ,            2013 .     :              1  2012 ,    9  2012 .
05  2012, 11:10

  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


   9 ,   ,    9 .     .

----------

, .   .       ,  31.07.  . :  3   ?   1     2 ?

 . .    (07)   (. 050  2) -   ?

----------

!  .   ( -  ),  ,     ,         .       ?

----------


## Klsch

, :    .  ( - ),  .    .     -    ,   25     (..    ),     ()       ?
         !)

----------


## echinaceabel

> ( -  ),  ,     ,         .


 .



> ?


 -  ,    -  31.12.

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  ( - ),  .    .     -    ,   25     (..    ),     ()       ?


    .    -     (   -  )

----------


## Klsch

> .    -     (   -  )


     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


      (  )    .

----------


## Klsch

> (  )    .


   ?          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 (  -     ,   -    ),   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## novchik

.
    () 6 .
1.          ,      -   ?
    .
2.      (  )      (   )    30        .
         (       ).
                  .
         ??
3.          (  )?
    ''            ?

----------


## .

> ,


    2-3-,      , 




> (       ).


                .   ,        .    ,         ,      
 
  .

----------


## novchik

6 ,        14 -  14   ?

  .
         ,  52.52,      52.5-   ()    ?
   3 -52.51,52.52,52.53     ,        52.5.
?
  52  ?

----------


## Storn

> 6 ,        14 -  14   ?


      ,        -        




> ,  52.52,      52.5-   ()    ?


,  




> 3 -52.51,52.52,52.53     ,        52.5.
> ?


 




> 52  ?


,

----------


## -

,            15   ? :Frown:

----------


## .

15 .  15  ,       15

----------

> 6 ,        14 -  14   ?


    -  , **  
. . 3-4, . 14 212-




> 


 ** 




> 52  ?

----------


## novchik

,      .
       .
  ?
     ,    ?
       ?
       ?

----------

> ?


 31 ,      ,  ...

----------


## novchik

?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   .  01.01.2012. -     ,    -   50%   .

----------


## alex-msk

> !
>  . 
>    ()      ,       1 ,   .       ,      . ,     6%,      25 ,     3   /       ,   ,  ..      , ..   ,       ? *  3     ?* 
>    .


 =     -   (   9% -  ,  13% + )

----------


## novchik

echinaceabel,      ,  ?
 ...
    ?
  ?

----------


## .

> =


-  .    .   .       .

----------


## .

*novchik*,     .       6%    .          50%
    ,     .

----------


## novchik

?
          ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


    . ,  ....

----------

.  3     .          ?

----------


## .

,  .     ?

----------


## rezedaa

.     .  ,    ,      3   .            ? :Redface:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 3


    .

----------


## rezedaa

.  -     .
   ,      3 ,    ,  3

----------

, ,    ,               9 ?

----------


## .

-      ?     ?

----------


## rezedaa

> , ,    ,               9 ?

----------


## rezedaa

> .
>    ,      3 ,    ,  3


.  ,         ,

----------


## 83

,       ,    ,    .       ??     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ??


         .       .       . 
     .

----------


## 83

[QUOTE=Glawbuch;53834713]       . 


,     ?

----------

,        ,   2  ?    ?  ,       ( ,,   ).
  -,!

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   2  ?


,       , ,     01 -  .

----------

> ,       , ,     01 -  .


   !     ,          (

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ?


     ,            (   ).         ,  ,   .

----------

> !     ,          (


!

     ,  (   ).

    23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@"              ,   ,                   " .2 . 15.2 "  015 -             002-93 ( - )      ,  ,     ,           010     01, 02  03.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :yes:

----------


## elya66

,     ,  ,       9 .  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


,

----------


## Storn

> ,


    ,

----------


## hsq

,      2012      ().      ,       ( - ?       ),       ?

----------


## .

(   , ).       ,    -

----------


## Chsq

!!!

----------

,  .

     ().
       1      100 000 . .
           7 500 .

1.      ?
2.     6 000 . ?

----------


## .

1.     31 .       
2. .     6%.

----------

> .     6%.


       ?      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

1 ,           6%

----------


## Satory11

:   2012    15%.     2  3 .  2 .   ""     .  1)     2 . +  -         ?
 2)     .   ,    .
2.1)        6%        .   2011 .    ?
2.2)        2011   2012 .    ?  ,   2012     1 .?
,       ,    ,  .

----------

...                    ?

----------


## .

> 1 ,


    9    25          ,  25 



> ?


 .   ,     . ..      .

----------


## .

*Satory11*, 1.    ,    ,        .      ,       ,      
2.1.   
2.2.  2011 ,     2011 ,      2012 .    .  ,          .

----------

> .   ,     . ..      .


     :

   /  2012 : 100 000 ,   6000 
     : 7500 

      7500 
    ,     .

 ? (   )

----------


## .

** ,       3 ,   25       .       .      ,   . , ,  ,     ?

----------

> *Satory11*, 1.    ,    ,        .      ,       ,      
> 2.1.   
> 2.2.  2011 ,     2011 ,      2012 .    .  ,          .


   .          .    ,       ,  - ,   ,

----------


## .

> .


   ,    . 



> ,       ,  - ,


    ,     ,       .         ,   
      .            .        , ,  ?

----------

!     15  2011 .   .     .  4    .     ..    ?         ?          !

----------

...           ,   - ???      -       ???

----------


## Storn

> ..


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   . , ,  ,     ?


, .   .

----------

> 


  :Smilie: )

----------


## .

** ,      .      ,     ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Xanderella

> *Xanderella*,     ,   . , , ,  .    .


 109 -   - , ,    (   6%  3  2012) ?

!

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## .



----------


## Unregistered

.     6%  .
   .

     ,    .          .

         3- ,           .

       3- ,       ,   3-   ,     .
          :
  - 6752.88 .
  - 2025.87 .
 - 1721.99 .

1.        + ,      3 .,      ,       ,   ?

2.    ,      6752 .         6-6,5 ..      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

,     , .,        9  2012 (   ),  ,  ,     - 3986,28,   - 1195,89   - 1016,51.   ,     -0 ..  2012. (   -  ). ,     9  2012.         , .. 3986,28.        2012. - 3+6,5  = 9 .    - 10500,74 -      (  ),     6%  .

----------


## Xanderella

:          , ,  ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

-   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Xanderella

> -   ,


     ,     ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ...


      .

----------


## Xanderella

> .


!     ?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> !     ?     ?


    ,      .   ,       .

----------

,   !..    25  2012-     !..         25 2012 ,  25-             (.. 26 )?

----------

**,  : http://www.r16.nalog.ru/ns/3986408/

----------


## Joy_joy

,

     6 %,    2012,    .

,   3  2012    , "   25 ".
  ,           ,  ?.. 

!

----------


## Storn

*Joy_joy*,  :yes:

----------


## jaalexa

!
 :
  , 6%.   -    .   -     . ..  ,          .
       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## Unregistered

.
,        - 1 500  2 766 .    ,   ?
      ?
      ,     ,   .

----------


## Xanderella

> !
>  :
>   , 6%.   -    .   -     . ..  ,          .
>        ?


  6%    -

----------


## jaalexa

!

----------

. , .  6%, (. -   )   /     ,      .   ,      3-           .        2  .              "  ".  ,     ?      -  ?

----------


## sprinterovod311

,      ?     ?    ?

----------

6%,  , ,   ,            2012 ,      ,        .  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


.

----------

:Frown: 
       2012 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2012 ?

----------


## .

-     
       (     ).          .

----------


## sprinterovod311

> 3.     :
> 
>    !          25 .
>  ,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
>      6%      .


,         . ..         ?  ,   ?

----------


## Xanderella

> ,         . ..         ?  ,   ?


    3  ( 1  2 ).     !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,         . ..         ?  ,   ?


 .

----------


## sprinterovod311

> 3  ( 1  2 ).     !


   .     .       .               , ?   2013                  ?     2013  ,      6%,           ?

----------


## minavi

*sprinterovod311*,       ,           1- .           .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 6%,           ?


  , .

----------


## sprinterovod311

> *sprinterovod311*,       ,           1- .           .


 1      ,    ?




> , .


  2013   , ?

----------


## .

*sprinterovod311*,        .   , ?    2012   31  2012 ,   1      .          ,   .       31  2013 ,    30  2013

----------


## sprinterovod311

> *sprinterovod311*,        .   , ?    2012   31  2012 ,   1      .          ,   .       31  2013 ,    30  2013


!  !      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## SNOVOCH

-   .    -   3          : , -6-2, -6-2,    -  ?  -6-1  -6-1?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  ?


   ?     ,   ?

----------


## SNOVOCH

,   -  ,  -6-1  -6-1  ?  ,  -  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   -  ,  -6-1  -6-1  ?  ,  -  .


        ,    .

----------


## Avtoritet

6%.    2012 .    .     ?
  ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


     9        25 .    , .      ?

----------


## Avtoritet

*.*,        - ?     ,   ,      .      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Avtoritet

*.*,     25 ?

----------

*Avtoritet*,   .

----------


## Avtoritet

** , !

----------

,    .    , +.    2012.     .            .    (   )   1- ,    ( )   .    .            .
1.         ,        .?
2.            .         ?
3.     ?

----------


## .

1. .  -     
2.  -     ,    ,   .
3.        




> .


 ,       ,    ?

----------

> ,       ,    ?


        .
     , "" .  ,  ""     -     .
    ?
 , .. .

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*,  .   .
   (, )    . ,    -   ?

----------


## .

-    .

----------


## JaSveta

, .          ,       ,  ,       (    )?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> , .          ,       ,  ,       (    )?


      -    .   -  .

----------

.   ,    2012 .    ,    (   ).
1.        :      ,        ,      \ (   )?
2.      ,      ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

1.        " "
2.

----------


## p_olja

.    6 %,         ,     . . :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     .


.        -        .

----------


## Storn



----------

/-/   .   -1  .

----------

.

----------


## Glawbuch



----------

> 


. 46 212-

----------

,     .,    -1                ?

----------

> ?


  - .   ,   

 -  ,

----------

,   ,         .

----------


## katrom

6%  2009-2010 ?
     ?

----------


## .

- ?  -           .           
  -2       .

----------


## katrom

,   .      ?     . ?

    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


   1 .

----------


## .

> ?


   1 .

----------

. .     - 26.09.12.   -  .              ??

----------


## sprinterovod311

> . .     - 26.09.12.   -  .              ??


       !

----------

> !


     ??

----------


## sprinterovod311

!   ,   15     , ?   ,    800      1526.     ?   ?  ?    ? ..     . / .   .

----------


## sprinterovod311

> ??


       !       1, 2,     .     ,   2

----------


## .

,      ,   .    5

----------


## sprinterovod311

> ,      ,   .    5


    , ,  .         ?

----------

*sprinterovod311*, -   ;   . ,   
  ,      +    +

----------


## sprinterovod311

> *sprinterovod311*, -   ;   . ,   
>   ,      +    +


     ,       ,      , ?     ,  fail

----------


## .

*sprinterovod311*,   ?   ,     .        ,      .         ,  .    +,      ,   +.

----------


## sprinterovod311

> *sprinterovod311*,   ?   ,     .        ,      .         ,  .    +,      ,   +.


      ,   ?       ,      .         , ?         , ?

----------


## .

> ?


 




> , ?

----------


## sprinterovod311

> 


, ,  !

----------

-:     ,    ,       ,     ??         ,     ,      ??    .

----------

> -:     ,    ,       ,     ??         ,     ,      ??    .


   ,       ,       ??

----------

**,  ?   , ,       ,          .  / ,    .          .    .

----------

,        ,                ,        , /  .    ,       ??

----------

.   .     ?  ?

----------

,    01.10.12

----------


## Andyko

?  :Wink:

----------

,  ,  .   ,         .  - ,     -   .

----------

> ,  ,  .   ,         .  - ,     -   .


      ,            ??

----------

> ,            ??


      20.01.13    25.01.13
       ,

----------

> 20.01.13    25.01.13
>        ,


         ??

----------

,  .       .     ,     .  ,  .
  ,       .   2013 .  2013  .

----------


## bsa-plc

4- ?

----------

*bsa-plc*,  2013 .     ?

----------

,       ,      .  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## bsa-plc

> *bsa-plc*,  2013 .     ?


          ?  ?      4- ?

----------

*bsa-plc*,    ? .     15.01.13.      ,    ,

----------


## Anpetu

! ,   ,     +,     ,        ,   -   ?    ? ,   ,      ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

3-

----------


## Anpetu

> 3-


!    ( )?   3-?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anpetu

> 


  !

----------

,   .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 1310

! 

27.09.2012
369 556,47 

14.09.2012
363 430,35 

30.08.2012
328 163,77 

09.08.2012
329 250,93 

30.07.2012
330 035,69 

30.07.2012
308 549,02 

05.07.2012
271 689,48 


07.06.2012
167 203,67 

30.05.2012
307 835,21 


15.05.2012
114 710,04 


09.04.2012
59 655,52
     !   23-2012
   5-2012 (3284,37)
11  (-4302,06 +   2 34662.21)
4 (-4302,06+  133738.48)
   !    ?  , !

----------

1 ,   4 ?          ?

----------


## Storn

....   ""

----------


## Storn

> 1 ,   4 ?          ?


   ""  - 31.12.2012....

----------

2012.

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Storn



----------


## sea2211

2012,    - ,    1  2012,         ?      4  2012 ,   , ,        1  2013. .   .   - .    .     1 ,      4 .2012  1 .2013?   ..( ,   ,

----------


## Storn

,        ?
 2012    30 
   2013    25

----------


## sea2211

> ,        ?
>  2012    30 
>    2013    25


  .

----------

